# Graze.com USA-- $5/box + First Month free!



## sg123 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi all, 
Came upon Graze.com several months ago but they were only in the UK. Each week, Graze sends out a box of 4 'nibbles' for $5. This seems to be an AMAZING deal, and I love the weekly delivery. They're still closed to the general public, but for some reason they've already launched an invite program so you can be 'invited in' to the program. I found one on Twitter, and will get my 1st and 5th boxes free. I don't believe there is a limit to the number of people you can let into the service. Here's a code for anyone who's interested: *personal invite codes are not allowed on MUT, sorry**.*

Just visit http://www.graze.com and click on the invitation code link on the top. This should bypass any waitlist.

Has anyone in the UK tried this before? There seem to be a ton of enthusiastic reviews online. 

Edit: Fixed link to make sign ups easier.


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 18, 2013)

looks good but they are delivering once a week? $20-$25 per month for snacks... hmm maybe not for me... I'm eating too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sg123 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> looks good but they are delivering once a week? $20-$25 per month for snacks... hmm maybe not for me... I'm eating too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL! I'm going to try it with the free one but since the snacks seem healthy and they have a light option I suspect my Naturebox subscription will go on hold.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sg123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


 Is that a promo code?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 19, 2013)

I am so excited, I have been waiting for this company to launch in the US, they were one of the first sample boxes after birchbox 2 years ago when I was just learning about subs. They send boxes in the UK, and I was so jelly they weren't in the US yet, SO SO excited


----------



## millhavenslotti (Jan 19, 2013)

This looks neat!  There's more of a selection than GoBites, and it's cheaper than Boxtera for work snacks.  I signed up using gypsiemagic's code, so in case they are one time use, here's mine: *personal invite codes are not allowed on MUT, sorry*.  I think the first and fifth month are free with that.

 

They do mention on the site you can push back delivery if you go on vacation (so you wouldn't always have to get 4 a month), but I didn't actually see where that option was after I'd gotten all signed up, and I didn't want to go all the way through the cancellation screen for fear I couldn't get another code.

(I couldn't figure out if this counted as a referral code or not, because it does look like I get some sort of rewards for giving it out, but it's also the only way people can sign up.  I'll take it off if I need to.  Sorry, I'm new and kind of unclear on how that works.)


----------



## KayEss (Jan 19, 2013)

Just subscribed! The way I see it, $5 a week is a tiny price. Fun surprises, and I have to buy snacks anyway! Pretty practical if you ask me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Had never heard of the UK version but I can't wait to see what this one brings. I'll try the first 5 then decide if I want to keep it.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 19, 2013)

Isn't posting personal codes a TOS violation?



> Originally Posted by *sg123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all,
> Came upon Graze.com several months ago but they were only in the UK. Each week, Graze sends out a box of 4 'nibbles' for $5. This seems to be an AMAZING deal, and I love the weekly delivery. They're still closed to the general public, but for some reason they've already launched an invite program so you can be 'invited in' to the program. I found one on Twitter, and will get my 1st and 5th boxes free. I don't believe there is a limit to the number of people you can let into the service. Here's a code for anyone who's interested: *personal invite codes are not allowed on MUT, sorry**.*
> ...


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 19, 2013)

I subscribed. I love that you can go through all their food options and individually choose "never send" on as many as you want. I'm pretty picky, so while I'd love the seed nut and dried fruit mixes, every single one of the "savory snacks" is something I'd never try.


----------



## brandyk (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok, I'm new, I have been stalking the subscription threads. I wanted to point out that you can't join without one of the invite codes. I signed up to be notified last week but was able to sign up today with the code. It's probably still against TOS but I was happy to be able to join up!

And I signed up for this box to have a low-investment way of having my kids try some new foods (mostly textures)!


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the weekly shipping becase I don't really want to invest that much monthly on snacks (I'm trying to cut down on subs)  but I do LOVE that you can pick and choose which snacks you like and don't like. Most of my snack subs go to other peope because I don't like chocolate.  Here I can just choose for them never to send me those.  The only things that would be better is if we can skip weeks or choose to ship monthly or bi-weekly or something like that.  I know they have nutrtional information for the low-cal snacks but I wish there was nutriional information for all the snacks they have.

I'm giving it a go for a while though.


----------



## Dots (Jan 19, 2013)

This sounds amazing and I was getting super excited watching the YouTube videos on this. How long do u think till they will let people sign up without a code?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 19, 2013)

Morning folks. I appreciate the news about this new subscription service however I had to edit out all the personal invite codes because those are not allowed even if you're not earning anything. Sorry.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This sounds amazing and I was getting super excited watching the YouTube videos on this. How long do u think till they will let people sign up without a code?


 Dots I sent you a PM


----------



## Delicia (Jan 19, 2013)

I tried Graze for awhile when I lived in the UK and I thought it was a neat idea and was surprised it was taking them awhile to launch here. I was wondering if they were struggling to source some of the snacks or guarantee to deliver them on time, not sure.

BUT, I loved the selection. The site was fun, and gave you the choice to love, like, try, or bin up to about 120 different snacks which were varied in sweetness and nutrition. If you were watching calorie count or didn't want the sweetness, it would eliminate those snacks from your choices.

Some days I got small bags of healthy popcorn, or dried fruit, or dipping snacks... the box just fits right in your mailbox.

I did find it a little expensive for what it was. But if you canceled the box, it wouldn't be long before they would offer you half off another box or something like that.


----------



## sg123 (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Morning folks. I appreciate the news about this new subscription service however I had to edit out all the personal invite codes because those are not allowed even if you're not earning anything. Sorry.


 So sorry about that, I'm new and figured it would be OK since there was no other way to get in.

(Please read the Terms of Service. Sending people to your site, facebook, blog, etc is not allowed)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2013)

I signed up, to try a box or two. I wish the US site had olives like the UK one does! I love olives and I tend to like "wet" snacks more than "dry" ones. But the selection sounds pretty good and I'm really interested to see how I like it. I don't think I'll be keeping it longterm, as $5 a week will add up fast, but I'll probably keep it at least until my 5th box (1st and 5th boxes are free.)


----------



## Dots (Jan 19, 2013)

I was going to wait till next week but I signed up!!


----------



## nellswell (Jan 19, 2013)

This does look like a fun sub! I know that it's against TOS to post codes, but does anybody know where I might be able to find one? (Or, how long I might be on a waiting list if that's the case?) Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nellswell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This does look like a fun sub! I know that it's against TOS to post codes, but does anybody know where I might be able to find one? (Or, how long I might be on a waiting list if that's the case?) Thanks for sharing!


 I'll send you a PM!


----------



## Souly (Jan 19, 2013)

If anyone else has a code, please pm me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2013)

Will do, Souly!


----------



## Jessica Stocker (Jan 19, 2013)

Would someone mind PMing me a code too?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 19, 2013)

I would love for someone to PM me a code as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would love for someone to PM me a code as well


 done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dots (Jan 19, 2013)

So excited to compare notes on our boxes and I think we will get our first ones next week!! yay!


----------



## maryissa (Jan 19, 2013)

Can someone pm me a code? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So excited to compare notes on our boxes and I think we will get our first ones next week!! yay!


 Me too! I love that we won't all get the same thing...I coudn't bring myself to say "trash it" to anything yet until I try it or hear that it sucks, LOL

I just wish the US version had olives like the UK one does!


----------



## Dots (Jan 19, 2013)

> Can someone pm me a code? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 sent.


----------



## Dots (Jan 19, 2013)

I had to "trash" four things because of an allergy, but they have plenty more options.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Funny thing is, I don't even like olives but they looked so good in the boxes. I'm really excited about the dippers. It would be cool if they had a hummus option.



> Me too! I love that we won't all get the same thing...I coudn't bring myself to say "trash it" to anything yet until I try it or hear that it sucks, LOL I just wish the US version had olives like the UK one does!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2013)

YES. It would be really simple to do a few flavors of hummus and pita chips, and maybe a couple of different salsa varieties, too!



> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to "trash" four things because of an allergy, but they have plenty more options.
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 19, 2013)

I like that its $5, I usually pick out 2-3 snacks from Trader Joes every week and they are definitely more than five bucks, and I like variety so yay!

my boyfriend and I each got a subscription, and we were able to trash some of the more carby snacks, though generally their nutrition is pretty good on all fronts.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 20, 2013)

A heads up to all members: You may not send referral codes on MuT. Please do not ask for them either because this results in forcing a member to break this rule. Refer to the terms of service if you have questions. If you still have questions after reading them feel free to message me or any other moderator.

Straight from the Terms Of Service:



> "Affiliate and referral links are not allowed to be posted."
> 
> "Requests to visit your website or to subscribe to you on any social media site you may have is not allowed."
> 
> "Requesting members to contact you to learn more about a product is not allowed"


----------



## Dots (Jan 20, 2013)

and I have these hummus "triangles" that I get from Cost Plus to have as snacks when I cannot make it to Trader Joe's to get the cilantro jalapeno one.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A heads up to all members: You may not send referral codes on MuT. Please do not ask for them either because this results in forcing a member to break this rule. Refer to the terms of service if you have questions. If you still have questions after reading them feel free to message me or any other moderator.
> 
> Straight from the Terms Of Service:


 how does one go about passing along invites when the only way to access a service is through an invite code?

if both parties are aware that it is a personal invite link and it was solicited, why is it against terms to PM them?

also.... are moderators able to read PMs? why would it be called a Private Message if its monitored for violations of terms of service


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 20, 2013)

I didn't think sending invites/etc via PM was a violation...sorry!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how does one go about passing along invites when the only way to access a service is through an invite code?
> 
> if both parties are aware that it is a personal invite link and it was solicited, why is it against terms to PM them?


 You can get invite codes, discount codes, referrals, etc in many other places for different memberships. The company's website or facebook page is a great place to start.



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also.... are moderators able to read PMs? why would it be called a Private Message if its monitored for violations of terms of service


 As you can see, many members are openly posting about giving or receiving referral links.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can get invite codes, discount codes, referrals, etc in many other places for different memberships. The company's website or facebook page is a great place to start.


 Yup, I've always been able to find invite codes for promotions on blogs.


----------



## sg123 (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can get invite codes, discount codes, referrals, etc in many other places for different memberships. The company's website or facebook page is a great place to start.


 I believe some people have posted codes on Graze usa's FB page. I won't post a link for fear of it getting deleted, but just make sure you search for the US Graze.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 20, 2013)

I got a code off twitter. That's the easiest place to find them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm hoping I get some of the dippers in my first box, because those are looking really good to me today!


----------



## Dots (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm curious to see when the first one arrives as it didn't have me pick a date for delivery, so it makes it more exciting.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can get invite codes, discount codes, referrals, etc in many other places for different memberships. The company's website or facebook page is a great place to start.
> ...


 So why is it better to use a random person's referral link found on facebook as opposed to asking somebody here for a link? 

So sending PM's with referral links is okay? I mean you can't really monitor that, so to make it a rule is a bit silly. I am totally fine with deleting links in the public forum, but why is it against the rules to message an invite?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yup, I've always been able to find invite codes for promotions on blogs.
Yep totally, I just don't really see the problem with messaging links to users who ask for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lindalk (Jan 20, 2013)

I think we will get them next week, I had to have any changes made by 2 pm tomorrow, so I'm thinking the end of the week. Where are they located?


----------



## Dots (Jan 20, 2013)

I know the site said we will have our boxes this next week but I'm thinking probably next week since they need to know by that two p.m. Monday time frame for the following week. However, with them just launching here, the turn around for boxes might be quicker?!?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Clackey (Jan 20, 2013)

I signed up.  I figured that there was nothing to lose with the first one being free.  I like how you can rate items you want.  Did you see in the account settings you can chose if you get mostly like and love stuff or a mixture of everything?


----------



## Dots (Jan 20, 2013)

yup and of course, I picked the nibblebox instead of the healthier option for now, I want to try everything first. I was craving something sweet earlier and thought about getting a pack of cookies but then remembered these should be coming soon and they have bits of chocolate and dried fruit so didn't get the cookies, yay!!


----------



## elainecad (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks like a fun box,with lots of choices.  found a code!


----------



## sg123 (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do not see any codes on Fb, twitter or blogs. I will keep searchin.


 The FB page is 'graze.com usa'. You can find one code in the comments of the post from Jan. 15 'We're busy testing new recipes ready for our launch. Ellie's favorite is strawberry milkshake, she says it tastes just like the real thing.'


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So why is it better to use a random person's referral link found on facebook as opposed to asking somebody here for a link?
> ...


 I am following gypsiemagic's train of thought and also am a bit confused on the rules. I'm not trying to fight them rather trying to understand them. Can a MOD please explain? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nellswell (Jan 21, 2013)

Does anybody know of a customer service number or (preferably) email address for this company? I joined yesterday and am looking forward to the box; however, when I tried to log back in today, after multiple attempts to log in, it wouldn't accept my password. I tried other passwords (even though I'm sure the first one I entered was correct) -- no luck.So I clicked "forgot my password" and indeed received a link to "reset" it in my email.... but THAT just sent me back to the same old "coming soon!" homepage. On their Facebook page, there's no option to post a comment (unless I post it under a random photo or other post of theirs?). Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 21, 2013)

I signed up for the max variety one. so excited!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nellswell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anybody know of a customer service number or (preferably) email address for this company? I joined yesterday and am looking forward to the box; however, when I tried to log back in today, after multiple attempts to log in, it wouldn't accept my password. I tried other passwords (even though I'm sure the first one I entered was correct) -- no luck.So I clicked "forgot my password" and indeed received a link to "reset" it in my email.... but THAT just sent me back to the same old "coming soon!" homepage. On their Facebook page, there's no option to post a comment (unless I post it under a random photo or other post of theirs?). Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


 here is a step on the website to try to contact them. sorry, it didn't specify the actual email addy rather than the form. 

https://www.graze.com/us/help/contact


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nellswell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anybody know of a customer service number or (preferably) email address for this company? I joined yesterday and am looking forward to the box; however, when I tried to log back in today, after multiple attempts to log in, it wouldn't accept my password. I tried other passwords (even though I'm sure the first one I entered was correct) -- no luck.So I clicked "forgot my password" and indeed received a link to "reset" it in my email.... but THAT just sent me back to the same old "coming soon!" homepage. On their Facebook page, there's no option to post a comment (unless I post it under a random photo or other post of theirs?). Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


 I just wanted to say that I had this problem yesterday, but I was able to log in when I tried a different browser...maybe that'll work for you too?


----------



## OiiO (Jan 21, 2013)

GAH you enablers!! I signed up of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GAH you enablers!! I signed up of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know, I stumbled on this thread and was here for 5 mins before I decided to sign up, lmao!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GAH you enablers!! I signed up of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well...like I told someone else...at least it's a HEALTHY thing, this time...lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nellswell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anybody know of a customer service number or (preferably) email address for this company? I joined yesterday and am looking forward to the box; however, when I tried to log back in today, after multiple attempts to log in, it wouldn't accept my password. I tried other passwords (even though I'm sure the first one I entered was correct) -- no luck.So I clicked "forgot my password" and indeed received a link to "reset" it in my email.... but THAT just sent me back to the same old "coming soon!" homepage. On their Facebook page, there's no option to post a comment (unless I post it under a random photo or other post of theirs?). Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


I have a tweet in to them asking for a direct number for you ladies. Will get back to you when they answer.


----------



## Jackiee21 (Jan 21, 2013)

I am trying to sign up using a code I found online but unfortunately I am having no luck. I enter the code and get a pop us saying "congratulations You've been upgraded, so not only is your first box free....  I press continue signing up and it just keeps taking me back to the launching soon homepage. wth!


----------



## JessP (Jan 21, 2013)

> I am following gypsiemagic's train of thought and also am a bit confused on the rules. I'm not trying to fight them rather trying to understand them. Can a MOD please explain? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Dalylah explained a bit with verbiage from the ToS earlier - hopefully this sheds some light on the issue for you! We're all happy to answer any additional questions if you have 'em  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> A heads up to all members: You may not send referral codes on MuT. Please do not ask for them either because this results in forcing a member to break this rule. Refer to the terms of service if you have questions. If you still have questions after reading them feel free to message me or any other moderator. Straight from the Terms Of Service: Quote: "Affiliate and referral links are not allowed to be posted." "Requests to visit your website or to subscribe to you on any social media site you may have is not allowed." "Requesting members to contact you to learn more about a product is not allowed"


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2013)

I kind of wish they had a box that offered 5 snacks instead of 4, though...one for each work day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dalylah explained a bit with verbiage from the ToS earlier - hopefully this sheds some light on the issue for you! We're all happy to answer any additional questions if you have 'em


 I understand the part you quoted, but I don't understand why we cannot PM referral links or ask for them? That's what I feel was implied and just wondering why that isn't allowed. Thanks Jess P =)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I understand the part you quoted, but I don't understand why we cannot PM referral links or ask for them? That's what I feel was implied and just wondering why that isn't allowed. Thanks Jess P =)


 yes. thank you, I am also just attempting to understand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not question their validity. 

I understand that within the boards we should not post blog links, referral links or asking for votes in contests, but I am more concerned with the bit about PM's as well

I am assuming that because that would be using traffic from this site to help yourself earn "rewards", and because there could be unsuspecting users who click without knowing/consenting,

but if somebody requests a referral in a PM, what is the issue with this 

thanks to any mod who can clarify!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Clackey (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of wish they had a box that offered 5 snacks instead of 4, though...one for each work day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too...just means that one day I am "forced" to eat junk out of the vending machine!


----------



## elainecad (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of wish they had a box that offered 5 snacks instead of 4, though...one for each work day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes, even 7 days, ha, ha!

I , too had a problem with the site. I did try a different browser and could access the site that way.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's my attempt to help explain and interpret the rule. This is straight from the ToS

Restrictions on Use
You agree that you will not:

3. use the Site for promotional or commercial purposes, except as expressly permitted by Huddler or MakeupTalk.com;

Both requesting referral links and distributing referral links via PM is still USING the site for promotional and commercial purposes, so it doesn't matter if it is a PM because it is still occurring on site. 

Not to mention this rule has been enforced in the past, it's not something new that we came up with especially for Graze. Here's one example that came to my mind: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130596/free-planner-ended


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 21, 2013)

Morning folks! I'll be home later this evening, waiting to board my first flight this morning. It's going to be a long day. I am aware of some of the situation that has happened and once home will have the staff brief me on what's going on.


----------



## nfig (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a code to subscribe but after I enter the code it says my 1st and 5th boxes are free and when I click the Continue box it doesn't go anywhere and no option to sign up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 21, 2013)

I signed up last night! So excited! Can't wait to get my first box!!! I was drooling over the different choices!


----------



## AJCorletto (Jan 21, 2013)

I just signed up. I am trying to snack healthier, and I love packages in the mail. I will try out my first free box, and then decide if I want to continue. I am very excited though.


----------



## Maggiedoll (Jan 21, 2013)

This is making me hungry just looking at it!  Especially the dipper stuff... and the cheesy stuff.. and the herb-y stuff..  and the chocolate-y stuff..





It could be expensive to do every week, but I've gotten into a bad supermarket impulse-purchase habit lately, so I subscribed on the theory that yummy healthy surprise snacks coming in the mail might make the random supermarket impulse junk more resistible.  With the free first box, it seems worth a try, and theoretically it could save money overall if I can avoid extra stuff on shopping day.  I'm declaring that if I don't stop with the supermarket impulse snacks, I'll cancel the box.  If I like the box, that should be motivation, right?  (I really hope I'm not just lying to myself here.)


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 21, 2013)

Graze has fixed the problems with their site so everyone should be able to signup off of their front page at graze.com .


----------



## Maggiedoll (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Graze has fixed the problems with their site so everyone should be able to signup off of their front page at graze.com .


 Sure, but have they fixed the fact that they don't instantly beam the box to you as soon as you rate the options? 





I keep going back and looking and getting hungrier!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Maggiedoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sure, but have they fixed the fact that they don't instantly beam the box to you as soon as you rate the options?
> 
> ...


Haha they haven't fixed that yet. Their stuff looks pretty tasty too. As long as they can keep up with finding new products to send out, keeping up with shipping, and customer service, this sub will catch on like wildfire.


----------



## dd62 (Jan 21, 2013)

Is there a spot on the website that lists when the weekly boxes ship? I couldn't find anything.


----------



## Maggiedoll (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a spot on the website that lists when the weekly boxes ship? I couldn't find anything.


 On the "your deliveries" page it lists the cutoff time for changes/cancellations.. I think it's based on location, because the FAQ page has a link to that page rather than just specifying in the answer to the question.  (Mine is Friday at 2AM.)



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha they haven't fixed that yet. Their stuff looks pretty tasty too. As long as they can keep up with finding new products to send out, keeping up with shipping, and customer service, this sub will catch on like wildfire.


 Sounds like they make rather than find. 

It also looks like they're already pretty established in the UK and have amazing logistics for the whole thing..  I found an article in Wired UK about how they've got a whole AI system.  http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2012/06/start/graze-anatomy

I guess that doesn't prevent problems since GlossyBox was pretty well established and still got off to a rough start in the US, but it's pretty impressive!

Found this other article here: http://anewtake.com/2012/02/interview-with-ben-jones-of-graze/ that goes on at length about how they do everything themselves..  I'd imagine that could make expanding to the US more difficult.  I'd be that's why they're not using stuff like olives and fresh grapes like they apparently do in the UK.  (Unless there's a chance that eventually they will?  We can hope?)


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Maggiedoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the "your deliveries" page it lists the cutoff time for changes/cancellations.. I think it's based on location, because the FAQ page has a link to that page rather than just specifying in the answer to the question.  (Mine is Friday at 2AM.)
> 
> ...


Great articles, thank you for sharing. I do like how they have a rating system where you can "trash" items so you won't receive them. If only we could do that with beauty subs!


----------



## Shayna11 (Jan 21, 2013)

Arg, I can't find a code that works anywhere.  They evidently removed the one on their facebook.  I need snacks!!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Great articles, thank you for sharing. I do like how they have a rating system where you can "trash" items so you won't receive them. If only we could do that with beauty subs!


 I also love the "trash" option. It says underneath it 'we will never send you this'. YES!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shayna11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Arg, I can't find a code that works anywhere.  They evidently removed the one on their facebook.  I need snacks!!


Go to the front page of the site and sign up. No code needed.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 21, 2013)

Whoops...nevermind.  

Put my email on what I guess is the waitlist?  Not sure, but this sounds like a fun box to get.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shayna11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Arg, I can't find a code that works anywhere.  They evidently removed the one on their facebook.  I need snacks!!


 Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I went to the site and put in my email, hopefully I get an invitation code soon.

Or a MUTer will help me out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayna11 (Jan 21, 2013)

I found one on twitter!  Thank god I won't have to go snackless.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 21, 2013)

I just signed up. Not knowing what the choices were made me hesitant but now signed up...

*The choices look so fantastic *and delicious for snacks. Plus I usually spend more than $5 a week for snacks so this will be a great way to manage my money since the 4 graze boxes a week will keep me going.

I think I'll just have a hard time saving them and not eating them immediately.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 21, 2013)

Please read what has already been posted. No code is needed.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please read what has already been posted. No code is needed.


 that just puts you on the waitlist... I have been on the waitlist for a month, I only got to make an account because a MUTer posted an invite link from a blog earlier in the week. 

It's definitely still invite only.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my attempt to help explain and interpret the rule. This is straight from the ToS
> 
> ...


 Hmmm, well I really fail to see where this is any different from people linking up and swapping makeup. 

I guess I just am not seeing how an invitation code is really "promotional" or "commercial" as us users don't own any stake in graze, it's just a bunch of us trying to share something with other people. 

In reality its only one extra click away, because people can easily link in a PM to a blog post or tweet with an invite code, so I would think as a site you want to keep traffic on the site.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that just puts you on the waitlist... I have been on the waitlist for a month, I only got to make an account because a MUTer posted an invite link from a blog earlier in the week.
> 
> It's definitely still invite only.


I signed up today with no code, no links, no anything. I just typed it in on graze.com .


----------



## nellswell (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks, ladies, for the assistance in signing in (i.e. the different browser suggestion and contact info!). I hope we get the boxes soon.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nellswell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, ladies, for the assistance in signing in (i.e. the different browser suggestion and contact info!). I hope we get the boxes soon.


Since Graze did change their site you may have to clear cookies and/or temporary files to get the site to show up differently.

Glad you got in Nellswell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 22, 2013)

> Since Graze did change their site you may have to clear cookies and/or temporary files to get the site to show up differently. Glad you got in Nellswell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Didn't think of that one! Good idea.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 22, 2013)

I signed up, looking forward to it!


----------



## missnaya (Jan 22, 2013)

Hope I'm not violating any TOS by posting this!!

I'm currently overseas and I overheard a TV commercial for Graze. On the commercial they mentioned using the code *YUM2* I can't remember what they said the code was for and I myself am not subscribed to Graze. I'm not even sure if it will work on the US Graze, since I saw it overseas, but just thought I'd share it with everyone just in case.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 22, 2013)

As long as it is not a personal code, you can post any code you want! And please do!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 22, 2013)

I signed up... of course, lol.  I always fall to the enablers 



  I must have trashed 70% of the options, though.  I'm not fond of nuts or spicy stuff.  

Does anyone else have a "Pending" charge for $1.00 from Graze.com on the card used to sign up? I'm guessing it's just a verification hold, but I'm going to keep an eye on it!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gifDoes anyone else have a "Pending" charge for $1.00 from Graze.com on the card used to sign up? I'm guessing it's just a verification hold, but I'm going to keep an eye on it!


 Yes I do. I figured it was just a verification as well.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes I do. I figured it was just a verification as well.


 Yup I do too, that's what I thought it was.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes I do. I figured it was just a verification as well.





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup I do too, that's what I thought it was.


 Hooray! I'm not the only one 



 I mean, $1 for the box is an awfully good deal, but they did promise it free!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 22, 2013)

Of course they use cookies! Heheh awesome, there is also a code they shared on Facebook : FBVIP I believe it has the first box free perk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Soooo looking forward to snacks. I went back to school today for my last semester and got so caught up at the photo shoot I was at yesterday doing hair/makeup and photographing it, I totally forgot to get any food. At all.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hooray! I'm not the only one
> ...


 If it's a preauth that $1 charge will drop soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackiee21 (Jan 22, 2013)

I signed up! I love food and this seems on the "healthy" side so I caved it. I mean it's free! If I do end up loving it I will stick with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## randomlyreviews (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shayna11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Arg, I can't find a code that works anywhere.  They evidently removed the one on their facebook.  I need snacks!!


I just looked at their FB page (USA) and the code is still there... It does work, giving you your 1st and 5th boxes doe free.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 22, 2013)

I signed up. What a lovely website. My husband is from New Zealand and his tastes are different from mine, so I kept trying to pick things he would like too!


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Jan 22, 2013)

Can someone please PM me a code? Thanks bunches!
cancel this request!


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 22, 2013)

I signed up after looking at the variety of snacks they have. One of my goals for the year is to eat healthier snacks (and less of them), so this fits in perfectly to that goal.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 22, 2013)

I signed up as well--so excited for little treats! Planning to keep it till box 5 and see if we think it's worth the money. I love that you can list preferences and how often you want things, plus some of the flavor combos are unique.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed up as well--so excited for little treats! Planning to keep it till box 5 and see if we think it's worth the money. I love that you can list preferences and how often you want things, plus some of the flavor combos are unique.


 That was my thinking as well.


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 22, 2013)

I got an email from graze this morning with the invitation code *USAVIP*, if anyone still needs a code.

Can anyone confirm if referral dollars can be used to get a free box or just $1 off? (Anyone who has tried it in the UK?) The FAQ says that, "The only rules are that they can't be used in conjunction with other offers and you can only use one reward per box." Sounds like no free boxes even if I refer 5 people, just $4 instead of $5.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ryuuseiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email from graze this morning with the invitation code *USAVIP*, if anyone still needs a code.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if referral dollars can be used to get a free box or just $1 off? (Anyone who has tried it in the UK?) The FAQ says that, "The only rules are that they can't be used in conjunction with other offers and you can only use one reward per box." Sounds like no free boxes even if I refer 5 people, just $4 instead of $5.


 Just $1 off your next box OR you can choose to donate that $1 to a Graze farming school in Uganda.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 22, 2013)

Augh, I caved and ordered. I'm glad they have the trash option. I hate dried fruit.I hope I get a few of the dippers.


----------



## shadowboxer (Jan 22, 2013)

I hate dried fruit too.  *Loved *that I could trash all of those options.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 22, 2013)

I love the beautiful website! This was fun!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Augh, I caved and ordered. I'm glad they have the trash option. I hate dried fruit.I hope I get a few of the dippers.


 If they don't send me dippers, I will be very sad! I put "love" next to the apple/caramel and cookie/jelly ones... hopefully i get at least one in my first box!


----------



## Dots (Jan 22, 2013)

I noticed after I was done going through all the options that all my "love" options were the least healthy, but oh well, I have been dreaming of dippers for days. I'm even looking forward to the dried fruit and some of the dessert options with amaretti and things. yay!!!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I noticed after I was done going through all the options that all my "love" options were the least healthy, but oh well, I have been dreaming of dippers for days.


Mine too. I'm such a naughty snacker.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Morning! Just catching up on threads.
> ...


 Thank you so much for the clear and direct response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Sometimes I forget this is technically a unfiltered group of people, and not a bunch of people I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I definitely get why they are put in place for protection, and if the PM is solicited then generally speaking no "problem" exists.

The more you know!

Much appreciated. Not to sound stubborn, but I really appreciate when an explanation is offered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sometimes its impossible to see things from every parties perspective  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 23, 2013)

> Thank you so much for the clear and direct response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Sometimes I forget this is technically a unfiltered group of people, and not a bunch of people I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I definitely get why they are put in place for protection, and if the PM is solicited then generally speaking no "problem" exists. The more you know! Much appreciated. Not to sound stubborn, but I really appreciate when an explanation is offered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sometimes its impossible to see things from every parties perspective  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Could not have thanked you better myself!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 23, 2013)

Graze has offered MUT members an exclusive invite code. MUT is not affiliated with nor compensated by Graze.com.

*Makeuptalk*​


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Graze has offered MUT members an exclusive invite code. MUT is not affiliated with nor compensated by Graze.com.
> 
> *Makeuptalk*​


 That was sweet.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 23, 2013)

i'm going to show graze to my boyfriend. he's a vegetarian and also loves snacks that involve nuts and stuff, he's just bad at picking things out or actually going to the store and buying them (and i live 2 hours away). i haven't talked to him about it yet but i think he'll like the idea of getting this at his door every week.


----------



## tivoli92 (Jan 23, 2013)

does anyone know when shipping will start? i'm impatient!!


----------



## cmello (Jan 23, 2013)

i just signed up looks yummy.. first box next week


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tivoli92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know when shipping will start? i'm impatient!!


 There was a comment, maybe on the other Graze thread saying they start shipping on Thursday. I'm super excited too!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 23, 2013)

> There was a comment, maybe on the other Graze thread saying they start shipping on Thursday. I'm super excited too!


 When I emailed them to ask, they told me to expect the first box around Thursday! I don't know if that is only my account (we are in sf Bay Area for reference) or for all the accounts. But it's gotten me excited!! I still haven't gone grocery shopping and have subsisted on diet coke and stealig cheese from my roommates and waiting to go eat with my boyfriend, my apartment is empty. Trader Joes is .9 miles away, it's just soooo rainy!


----------



## Matahari (Jan 23, 2013)

> Graze has offered MUT members an exclusive invite code. MUT is not affiliated with nor compensated by Graze.com. *Makeuptalk*
> ​


 Neat! I just have to figure out whether to send it to my office or home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onebizeebee (Jan 23, 2013)

Damn it!! Just signed up. I really don't need another food subscription box, but this looked too good. Anyone know if we are able to skip weeks?


----------



## Inscape (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *onebizeebee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Damn it!! Just signed up. I really don't need another food subscription box, but this looked too good. Anyone know if we are able to skip weeks?


 In terms of skipping I noticed today a "push back 1 week" button. Not sure if it's limited to one week only.


----------



## javagirl87 (Jan 24, 2013)

oh wow, that's a good option. especially if we'll be out of town (say over spring break)


----------



## javagirl87 (Jan 24, 2013)

also, i don't have that option. i wonder why


----------



## onebizeebee (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome. I didn't see that at first glance through the site. Gotta go back and see if that option is on my page.

Thanks!!


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also, i don't have that option. i wonder why


Because we are weird and Texas is weird  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Because we are weird and Texas is weird  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 yep, we only deserve the weirdest lol. texas sucks sometimes, i had to cancel SS cuz they started charging me tax on the boxes x-]


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yep, we only deserve the weirdest lol. texas sucks sometimes, i had to cancel SS cuz they started charging me tax on the boxes x-]


the state made a deal with amazon, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But in subject-related news. I cannot wait to get this. Hardcore.


----------



## millhavenslotti (Jan 24, 2013)

I didn't use to have the skip a week button, but now I do.  I know it wasn't there before.


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *millhavenslotti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't use to have the skip a week button, but now I do.  I know it wasn't there before.


 Maybe it's because you can't skip your first week?


----------



## tivoli92 (Jan 24, 2013)

oooh my box contents were posted on the website! looks SOOO yummy!


----------



## brandyk (Jan 24, 2013)

One of nibbles is a TRASHED item!!! Perhaps I did that after the deadline  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  this box is for my kids, so... we'll see if they eat it! if it's enjoyed, i'm happy to un-trash it!


----------



## EllynoUta (Jan 24, 2013)

can someone send me a code as well please? &lt;3


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EllynoUta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can someone send me a code as well please? &lt;3





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Graze has offered MUT members an exclusive invite code. MUT is not affiliated with nor compensated by Graze.com.
> 
> *Makeuptalk*​


 There you go.


----------



## jenniferrose (Jan 25, 2013)

Sweet. Trying this one!


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 26, 2013)

I think graze's system of ratings and the level of personalization is great, but I might add a couple of suggestions:

A mobile app! A more streamlined way to rate our snacks on the go!

The option to view the snacks either by the "healthy benefits" category, or calories clearly visible on all snacks at first glance, or a way to sort snacks by calorie count, so those of us trying to be "good" can still have all the options of the "nibblebox".

I've also heard of the UK site having a "send it soon" rating/button on the snacks, DO WANT!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ryuuseiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think graze's system of ratings and the level of personalization is great, but I might add a couple of suggestions:
> 
> ...


 Agreed! I'd love a send it soon option. Or I'd love to have a ratings system like:

Send it often

Send it sometimes

Send it rarely

Send it never

Want to try it

Because I'm sure there will be things that I don't want to completely trash, and some things that I want to receive often. Like, I wish there were another option between "like it" and "trash it".


----------



## MascaraWhiskey (Jan 26, 2013)

Can someone send me a code please? New to this site and cant figure out how to get the link to work.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MascaraWhiskey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone send me a code please? New to this site and cant figure out how to get the link to work.


 Just go to Graze.com and enter "Makeuptalk" when it asks for an invite code.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 26, 2013)

I signed up! I am so excited! I just started working again after 2 1/2 years as a stay at home mom so I've been trying to get back in the groove! This will be perfect to take to work! I can't wait!


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed! I'd love a send it soon option. Or I'd love to have a ratings system like:
> 
> ...


 I think that is similar to how the rating system actually works:

TRASH = never send me this

TRY = happy to try

LIKE = send occasionally

LOVE = send regularly


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ryuuseiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 26, 2013)

I guess we just have treat "try" as the "meh" option? totally second the "SEND NOW" option!

I, too, felt a little funny rating something I haven't tried, but I guess I see it as giving them a higher chance to make me happy!


----------



## missnaya (Jan 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if you are able to "gift" the graze box to someone else? I'm interested in signing my mom up for it.


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missnaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if you are able to "gift" the graze box to someone else? I'm interested in signing my mom up for it.


 I'm not sure, but it would not let me use the same credit card on a second account. (Maybe due to the free box?)


----------



## babycat (Jan 27, 2013)

This seems like a really great deal!  I'm excited to try it and to have the invite code to use.  It's definitely worth a try for the two free boxes.  I'm also thankful that we can trash things before we get them.  I don't like raisins so that's a plus for me!


----------



## 40love (Jan 27, 2013)

Would love to try this.


----------



## italiablu (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missnaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if you are able to "gift" the graze box to someone else? I'm interested in signing my mom up for it.


You should be able to. They emailed me and said that they could not ship to an APO for quality reasons. They offered to send it to someone else in the US. They were quick to respond, email them.


----------



## onebizeebee (Jan 29, 2013)

Yay! I can see what's in my box now.

http://www.graze.com/us/b/8Q8Z8/

Edit: URL shortener removed


----------



## missnaya (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *italiablu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You should be able to. They emailed me and said that they could not ship to an APO for quality reasons. They offered to send it to someone else in the US. They were quick to respond, email them.


 Thanks! I emailed them and they explained to me how to do it. They were really quick to respond to my email as well!


----------



## Ashley Winters (Feb 4, 2013)

Can someone send me an invite to Graze?? I would love to get this for my husband for Valentines Day. We are always looking for new healthy ways to snack! Thank you SOOOOO much!!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashley Winters* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone send me an invite to Graze?? I would love to get this for my husband for Valentines Day. We are always looking for new healthy ways to snack! Thank you SOOOOO much!!


Use the code MAKEUPTALK. We don't allow personal referrals on the forum.


----------



## torcor (Feb 6, 2013)

Can someone PM me a code? Thanks!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *torcor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone PM me a code? Thanks!


 Personal codes are not allowed to be PMed or posted as per the Terms of Service. You can use the code *makeuptalk* that they provided for our forum,if it's expired try instagram, tumblr, google, etc. people have been posting them everywhere on the internet.


----------



## torcor (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks! The code makeuptalk worked!


----------



## sgpatt21 (Feb 6, 2013)

Could someone DM me an invitation code for graze? thank you!


----------



## feemia (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sgpatt21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could someone DM me an invitation code for graze? thank you!





> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Personal codes are not allowed to be PMed or posted as per the Terms of Service. You can use the code *makeuptalk* that they provided for our forum,if it's expired try instagram, tumblr, google, etc. people have been posting them everywhere on the internet.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 6, 2013)

Lol glad to see I wasn't the only one who didn't understand the referral link intricacies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes, it's very confusing--I think we all expect to enter makeuptalk much later in the process


----------



## kmgarden (Feb 12, 2013)

If anyone has an invitation code, can you please PM it to me? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kmgarden* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone has an invitation code, can you please PM it to me? Thanks so much!!


You cannot ask for or give personal referrals on the forum. You can however use the code MAKEUPTALK.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 12, 2013)

It's MAKEUPTALK


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 12, 2013)

I just signed up. First and 5th boxes are free, so it's worth a shot.


----------



## 40love (Feb 16, 2013)

http://grz.cm/b/PW251

above is the link to my second box.   Excited to get it, I think they are a little behind but I am being patient


----------



## tulosai (Mar 6, 2013)

Just found out about this today and totally bummed because I can't find a referral code that still works anywhere... ah well, off to keep trying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just found out about this today and totally bummed because I can't find a referral code that still works anywhere... ah well, off to keep trying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 a lot of them are expiring because i believe graze is trying to limit the number of subscribers, but try blogs, instagram, tumblr, etc. people have been posting them!


----------



## Ashley Winters (Mar 28, 2013)

I know you can't post personal codes but is there an active code that can be used to set up an account?


----------



## Matahari (Mar 29, 2013)

I think the MAKEUPTALK invitation code expired. I would do as suggested and look on blogs, twitter, Instagram, etc.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 29, 2013)

It might be hard to find one now because they limited invites to one person only...


----------



## IffB (Mar 29, 2013)

I got last week's box yesterday.... I had canceled because the delays are maddening...but I just love their stuff and restarted my sub...until it gets too hot for the chocolates anyway.  It is a little box of joy!


----------



## lyrastar (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh man, this is one I really want to try but it does seem they changed the invitation process, rats! I'm stalking Twitter to try to use one before someone else ha


----------



## Soxi (Apr 19, 2013)

I just tried about 3,000 codes from blogs, tumbler, Instagram and the makeuptalk one and they're all expired. :/ Anyone know how long their wait list is? ETA: Never mind, I just signed up with an active code.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 20, 2013)

I've been looking EVERYWHERE for an invite code. The only active one I found only worked for UK residents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: I joined  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bumbeaute (Apr 21, 2013)

I gave up trying to find a valid GrazeBox US code 




.  I ended up subscribing to NatureBox because I think it's cheaper in the long run.

GrazeBox (4 servings = $5, 16 servings/month = $20) 

NatureBox (15-25 servings/month = $19.95)

Although, I have to admit that some of the snacks on the GrazeBox website look so good 



.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gave up trying to find a valid GrazeBox US code
> 
> ...


 I have a code.  Also I agree, naturebox is muuuuuuch better. I've been skipping graze for over a month now and my naturebox foods last me MORE than a month.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 21, 2013)

I ended up cancelling my graze box. I liked it. But I didn't like how sporadic the deliveries are. I may try nature box this summer when I'm staying with my fiance's family, since they don't buy the most healthiest snacks.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ended up cancelling my graze box. I liked it. But I didn't like how sporadic the deliveries are. I may try nature box this summer when I'm staying with my fiance's family, since they don't buy the most healthiest snacks.


 Good idea! I seriously love nature box. and now they are letting me customize my boxes (They let me start doing that after the second shipment).  I really want to cancel graze but i'm afraid that once I do they'll bring in some awesome snacks and I won't get another invite lol. I've skipped since March 7th so I guess it's not too difficult for me to just keep skipping lol


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 21, 2013)

I wish I could see the options that NatureBox has and rate items like I can on Graze. I'm a usually a picky eater but I'm trying to eat healthier for well-being and weight loss purposes. I signed up for NatureBox since I found a 50% off code. I'm going to figure out which one I like the most and keep that one after next month.

I've been going subscription box crazy lol. It's an addiction.

EDIT: I see now that I can edit my second box.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gave up trying to find a valid GrazeBox US code
> 
> ...


I agree, it really is a better buy. I did that math when I reviewed NB a month or so ago and came to the same conclusion. I also have to give a nod to NB because they let us customize our choices now.

I also super love GoBites but they are more expensive. They have delicious stuff and let you pick what you want so I'm a big fan, but the packages (same size as Graze) are 2 bucks each basically.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 21, 2013)

I really really want to try Nature Box, but there's just one thing holding me back: their cancellation policy. I can't cancel online, I have to cancel via phone. Most people wouldn't care, but I know if I sign up and I have to call to cancel I will probably never cancel. First of all, calling strangers really freaks me out. It's not rational, but it's true. Secondly, it's a pain in the butt to make time for during business hours and I just will forget to do it or put it off for several months.

Also, I really like how Graze is individually packaged, but I could get past that if not for the cancellation issue.


----------



## EmGee (Apr 21, 2013)

If you want to pick your own snacks I would suggest Nuts Online or Nuts.com

I did reccomend them to a few people here before and pretty much everyone who has tried their items or who I give them to ends up going online to order.

They do have some samples and seem to be now selling smaller snack size bags of some stuff.

Everything I've gotten has been very fresh and my only issue was once I had a bag or crackers that came here all broken in half- they were still very fresh.

They did refund me for those and were super nice about that...

Shipping to Canada even only takes 2 days, so I am very impressed.

Most of their items come in one pound bags, so everyone might not like that?

I know it makes me more tempted to snack, so I hid my bags away from the kitchen and put some stuff in smaller portion bags.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you want to pick your own snacks I would suggest Nuts Online or Nuts.com
> 
> ...


 Thanks...I'm going to check it out.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really really want to try Nature Box, but there's just one thing holding me back: their cancellation policy. I can't cancel online, I have to cancel via phone. Most people wouldn't care, but I know if I sign up and I have to call to cancel I will probably never cancel. First of all, calling strangers really freaks me out. It's not rational, but it's true. Secondly, it's a pain in the butt to make time for during business hours and I just will forget to do it or put it off for several months.
> 
> Also, I really like how Graze is individually packaged, but I could get past that if not for the cancellation issue.


 I really hate conducting any type of business by phone.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so glad other people understand this...I will NOT sign up for something if the phone is necessary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here. I've had so many horrible customer service experiences via phone. I rather sign up and cancel online or via email. I wish I would have realize that before signing up for NatureBox.


----------



## bumbeaute (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here. I've had so many horrible customer service experiences via phone. I rather sign up and cancel online or via email. I wish I would have realize that before signing up for NatureBox.






  Here's my experience with* NatureBox...*

*PROS:*


Variety of snacks
Discounts (they always have offers for $10/ 1st month or $8 - 9/ for 3 months depending where you get your offer)

*CONS:*


Bag not full (for $4/bag I expected them to be a lot bigger (you can find better and cheaper snacks at Whole Foods)
Serving sizes -- meager (although they claim to offer "more servings" the size of their servings is like 1/4 cup or 1/2 cup -- barely a handful to keep me satiated).
Customization under Beta test (you can customize your next box BUT since it's under Beta test -- a lot of the snacks go out of stock fast and you have to keep editing it.  If you don't they'll send you random replacements for the out of stock items and a $5 credit per snack that was not in your original order)
Cancellations only by phone

I cancelled today.  I thought the automated response when they first answer was awkward (it's a guy giving you directions to press 1 -- while trying to be funny but not succeeding).  I waited for 10-min before someone picked up.  During my wait I heard a lot of elevator music and the phone ringing.  When I finally got through with a CS, I barely could hear her, she was in a room with other CS reps all talking loudly at once.  She kept getting my e-mail wrong (which they require in order to send you a cancellation confirmation).  After another 5-min, she finally cancelled my subscription with the correct e-mail.  All in all it took about 15-min just to cancel my subscription.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hmmm Idk. their snacks last me an entire month...I still have some from my first month and am still working on all of them from this last month. i think they give plenty.

and i think that's amazing they give you $5 credit back for snacks that our out of stock and replaced, I added a different one when it was out of stock...wish I would have known so I could have gotten $5 instead!


----------



## bumbeaute (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and i think that's amazing they give you $5 credit back for snacks that our out of stock and replaced, I added a different one when it was out of stock...wish I would have known so I could have gotten $5 instead!


 Yeah, I'm not sure if its $5 credit for each out of stock snack, or just $5 credit in general (no matter how many snacks they replace) but here's what they sent me when I contacted them about it...

Quote: Thank you for reaching out to NatureBox!

Thank you so much for all of your feedback and we are so sorry many of your items have been out of stock. Since the personalization feature is still in Beta testing, we are trying to re-stock items as soon as possible. If you receive a different item than the one you originally wanted because it was out of stock, you will receive a $5.00 credit towards your next box. Thank you so much for your patience.

Could you please give me the name and email address associated with your NatureBox account so I can see if there is anything I can do for you? Thank you. Again, we apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## pixieriffic (May 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm new and am very interested in sampling boxes.  I've been trying to find an invitation code for Graze but found a lot of interesting information about other options.  Now I'm not sure which way to go!  lol   If anyone has a code for Graze I'd be very appreciative.  I'll also be checking out the many suggestions I've seen here.  The comments and reviews are very helpful.  Thanks!!!


----------



## emilym173 (Jul 17, 2013)

I recently got a code and signed up. I never got my first two boxes do to a shipping label error! Super bummed, but the company was extremely apologetic and credited me right away. They have an amazing customer service team. Each time I have contacted them, I received a response back within like 6 hours. Hopefully the shipping error will be resolved for my 3rd box (which is being processed now!) I'm also really impressed with their website. It is very visual and user-friendly. Hopefully the wait for the snacks will be worth it! They look delicious!


----------



## elainecad (Aug 29, 2013)

Is anybody else bored by the selections they are receiving. I am getting a  No-rish crackers  and flapjacks almost every time. I never get the bread stick types ones and there a quite a few  snacks that have been repeating.  I know some snacks are not in season with the heat. I don't even want to eat them any more. I do love Nature Box so I might be saying goodbye to this one soon.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anybody else bored by the selections they are receiving. I am getting a  No-rish crackers  and flapjacks almost every time. I never get the bread stick types ones and there a quite a few  snacks that have been repeating.  I know some snacks are not in season with the heat. I don't even want to eat them any more. I do love Nature Box so I might be saying goodbye to this one soon.


 My sub has been on hold since May-ish. I'm not impressed with their selection at the moment.


----------



## elainecad (Aug 29, 2013)

I actually feel bad. I let a few items expire. I was busy with back to school stuff and just burned out on  the selections.  I trashed a lot of stuff so I will see what I have coming with the next box and take it from there.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anybody else bored by the selections they are receiving. I am getting a  No-rish crackers  and flapjacks almost every time. I never get the bread stick types ones and there a quite a few  snacks that have been repeating.  I know some snacks are not in season with the heat. I don't even want to eat them any more. I do love Nature Box so I might be saying goodbye to this one soon.


 they haven't sent me the nori ever!!! I really want it! (but I get the bread stick ones a lot)  apparently we need to switch profiles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 29, 2013)

I actually wound up quitting graze even though it was only five bucks a month. I was bored with their selections. They never sent me the same thing twice or anything like that but I just didn't find myself excited about their boxes anymore. I much prefer Naturebox even though it's four times the price.


----------



## elainecad (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they haven't sent me the nori ever!!! I really want it! (but I get the bread stick ones a lot)  apparently we need to switch profiles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes, too funny! I get them like almost every box. They are good . But I want more variety. I have only received the breadstick type snacks once. Maybe I need to send them an e-mail?


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Aug 31, 2013)

Can  some1 pm me a code


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2013)

I cancelled my account, again. I cancelled months ago because the arrival dates were totally  unpredictable and I was moving around all summer. Now that I'm back in one place I resubbed to have something to take to school for lunch, what a mistake. I'm still missing a box from two weeks ago and all they could say was "sorry! we're still in our launch phase! but it did ship so it's on the way!" a) wasn't the launch phase like 9 month ago? and B) my box that was mailed out two weeks ago isn't going to be good if/when it arrives. thankfully they refunded me that box so there's no loss, but i still really see no reason to stay subbed unless they open a warehouse in the US.

loved the concept and the price point, but definitely not for me. i'm pretty sure most women here have probably cancelled as well, since this topic has been rather...dead. hahaha. I've looked in to nature box but I don't like the idea of getting one box each month at $20 a month, I'm afraid I'd go through all the snacks in like a few days.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cancelled my account, again. I cancelled months ago because the arrival dates were totally  unpredictable and I was moving around all summer. Now that I'm back in one place I resubbed to have something to take to school for lunch, what a mistake. I'm still missing a box from two weeks ago and all they could say was "sorry! we're still in our launch phase! but it did ship so it's on the way!" a) wasn't the launch phase like 9 month ago? and B) my box that was mailed out two weeks ago isn't going to be good if/when it arrives. thankfully they refunded me that box so there's no loss, but i still really see no reason to stay subbed unless they open a warehouse in the US.

loved the concept and the price point, but definitely not for me. i'm pretty sure most women here have probably cancelled as well, since this topic has been rather...dead. hahaha. I've looked in to nature box but I don't like the idea of getting one box each month at $20 a month, I'm afraid I'd go through all the snacks in like a few days.

That is one problem with them, I go through some of the snacks super fast because I rarely pay attention to serving sizes LOL. But the quality of snacks is much better and once you get your first box you can choose your snacks so you're never stuck with something you don't like like you are with Graze. Also, I don't know if everyone's is like this but I have the option to add up to either 15 or 20 more snacks for an additional fee. Even though it makes it my most expensive sub I figure it's still less than buying 20 snacks from the grocery store and the stuff is healthier and better quality.


----------



## flynt (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, too funny! I get them like almost every box. They are good . But I want more variety. I have only received the breadstick type snacks once. Maybe I need to send them an e-mail?

I usually trash something after I've received it to ensure I get snacks I haven't tried before.  Funny enough the Nori ones are one of the few I haven't tried.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 8, 2013)

Also, with Naturebox they occasionaly send out an extra snack. I've gotten something like three? And I've only had four or five boxes with them. They sent one my first box (actually, my first box they had an issue with and ended up sending a replacement box as soon as I contacted them) and it turned out to be one of my favorite snacks. They've also got great customer service. I've had to change my billing date like three times because the date of my check has changed and they've always been very good about it. I personally LOVE Naturebox, it's my favorite food sub. Around here there's only one store that really sells the bulk foods like what you can get from them but their dried fruit tends to be sweetened, Naturebox doesn't add sugar to their dried fruit.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, with Naturebox they occasionaly send out an extra snack. I've gotten something like three? And I've only had four or five boxes with them. They sent one my first box (actually, my first box they had an issue with and ended up sending a replacement box as soon as I contacted them) and it turned out to be one of my favorite snacks. They've also got great customer service. I've had to change my billing date like three times because the date of my check has changed and they've always been very good about it. I personally LOVE Naturebox, it's my favorite food sub. Around here there's only one store that really sells the bulk foods like what you can get from them but their dried fruit tends to be sweetened, Naturebox doesn't add sugar to their dried fruit.

I'm becoming more and more sold on signing up now LOL. I didn't realize how big their snacks were until I was poking around their site. my fiance is a vegetarian (and also a lazy shopper/cooker) so I might talk him into signing up as well heheh.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm becoming more and more sold on signing up now LOL. I didn't realize how big their snacks were until I was poking around their site. my fiance is a vegetarian (and also a lazy shopper/cooker) so I might talk him into signing up as well heheh.

I absolutely love their dried pineapple, I get it in every box now. I originally signed up for the half off the first box thinking I'd cancel afterwards but was so impressed with them that I kept them. At the time I was perfectly happy with Graze but once I got both boxes the same day and the Naturebox just totally outshined Graze. The Graze snacks I got that time were pretty bland in comparison.


----------



## Andi B (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I absolutely love their dried pineapple, I get it in every box now. I originally signed up for the half off the first box thinking I'd cancel afterwards but was so impressed with them that I kept them. At the time I was perfectly happy with Graze but once I got both boxes the same day and the Naturebox just totally outshined Graze. The Graze snacks I got that time were pretty bland in comparison.
I couldn't agree more.  There are still some Graze snacks that I really enjoy, but the overall taste and quality of  Naturebox snacks is much better.  Plus, it's nice to get more than one serving of something that you love, and actually be able to choose the items that you want!  I also agree about the dried pineapple...it's like candy!


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 9, 2013)

> I couldn't agree more.Â  There are still some Graze snacks that I really enjoy, but the overall taste and quality ofÂ  Naturebox snacks is much better.Â  Plus, it's nice to get more than one serving of something that you love, and actually be able to choose the items that you want!Â  I also agree about the dried pineapple...it's like candy!


 Yeah, I still like some Graze mixes as well but all the flavors of seeds and nuts that Naturebox has makes Graze plain ones pale in comparison. Naturebox does have a few not so good for you snacks I personally love the lemon tea biscuits and the Italian bistro pretzels for example but I love that they have so many healthier snacks. I always make sure to try at least one thing I have never tried in each box and I have not run into a snack I don't like yet. I can't say the same with Graze even though I trashed the stuff I knew I would not like from the start.


----------



## elainecad (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I absolutely love their dried pineapple, I get it in every box now. I originally signed up for the half off the first box thinking I'd cancel afterwards but was so impressed with them that I kept them. At the time I was perfectly happy with Graze but once I got both boxes the same day and the Naturebox just totally outshined Graze. The Graze snacks I got that time were pretty bland in comparison.
 I , too love that pineapple. I look forward to my box every month.


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 22, 2013)

edited. didn't know I couldn't post my code plus my invites are already used up


----------

